# (Warning 18+)People ship dead hedgehogs in China



## Dark-dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

As a new hedgehog owner.... I happened to find out from my female friend who lives in Taiwan saying that she recently bought an african pygmy hedgehog from Taobao (a B2B/B2C website AKA Chinese ebay) She said that the seller promised a cage would be included and alive guaranteed when the shipment arrived, but she was shocked when her hedgie arrived not because the cage was not included but she couldn't believe the way her hedgig was packed..... and of course the poor little hedgie dead on arrival....she sent me a couple of pictures but you may find the following images a bit uncomfortable....!!!!!

This is completely insane....the seller put the poor little animal inside a water bottle with newspaper on top you can see that the hedgehog was bleeding out of its feet in there!!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope it was some sort of gross "joke" and the animal was already dead when they put it in the bottle. That's just sad. Does she live in Taiwan and the animal had to be shipped from China? Is that legal this way? I know China isn't too big on animal welfare (that's putting it mildly), but maybe there's something she could do.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, I found some more information. Apparently this hedgehog was bought by a guy (I'm not sure why your Taiwanese friend said she was the one who bought the hedgehog).

http://www.rojakpot.com/never-buy-pets-online/

I didn't see the air holes earlier -- seems like the sender was indeed so incredibly stupid as to think this was a good way to mail a living animal??
Not sure if I buy the sellers' story about them not being the one who send the animal, but a friend... also, they don't sound surprised by the method of shipping, so I'm wondering if this is how they normally do it. Disgusting. Both the seller and the way the buyer is only concerned about his money, if the translation is anything to go by.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm assuming this is a joke. Reminds me of the "bonsai kittens" joke from over a decade ago, where people supposedly stuffed kittens in bottles until they overgrew. Like ships in a bottle.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/bonsai.asp


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I doubt it. The bonsai kittens were obviously a fake, this is one dead hedgehog.


----------



## Unfiltered (Mar 21, 2016)

This is something that should be reported to wildlife conservation. Either that hedgehog was alive when it was put in there, I doubt it because of the way its lying, or it was dead beforehand. If it was dead there is still a need to ponder how it died. Something is fishy and should have a bit more importance than the guys money.


----------

